# emerge problem

## aqwerty

Jak próbuje cokolwiek zenergować dostaje cos takiego, czy może ktoś wie o co tu chodzi??

`/usr/portage/distfiles/wmdiscotux-1.3.tar.gz' saved [83180/83180]

>>> md5 src_uri  :Wink:  wmdiscotux-1.3.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking wmdiscotux-1.3.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/xmms-wmdiscotux-1.3/work * Applying xmms-wmdiscotux-1.3-makefile.patch ...                        [ ok ] * Applying xmms-wmdiscotux-1.3-gcc-3.3.patch ...                         [ ok ]>>> Source unpacked.

gcc -Os -march=athlon -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -I/usr/include -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/local/include `gtk-config --cflags` `glib-config --cflags` -fPIC   -c -o wmdiscotux.o wmdiscotux.c

gcc -Os -march=athlon -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -I/usr/include -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/local/include `gtk-config --cflags` `glib-config --cflags` -fPIC   -c -o wmgeneral.o wmgeneral.c

In file included from /usr/include/stdlib.h:33,

                 from wmgeneral.c:41:

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/include/stddef.h:408:2: invalid preprocessing directive #qndef

In file included from /usr/include/bits/types.h:31,

                 from /usr/include/sys/types.h:31,

                 from /usr/include/stdlib.h:416,

                 from wmgeneral.c:41:

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/include/stddef.h:408:2: invalid preprocessing directive #qndef

In file included from /usr/include/sys/types.h:147,

                 from /usr/include/stdlib.h:416,

                 from wmgeneral.c:41:

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/include/stddef.h:408:2: invalid preprocessing directive #qndef

In file included from /usr/include/alloca.h:25,

                 from /usr/include/stdlib.h:578,

                 from wmgeneral.c:41:

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/include/stddef.h:408:2: invalid preprocessing directive #qndef

In file included from /usr/include/stdio.h:34,

                 from wmgeneral.c:42:

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/include/stddef.h:408:2: invalid preprocessing directive #qndef

In file included from /usr/include/_G_config.h:14,

                 from /usr/include/libio.h:32,

                 from /usr/include/stdio.h:72,

                 from wmgeneral.c:42:

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/include/stddef.h:408:2: invalid preprocessing directive #qndef

In file included from /usr/include/wchar.h:48,

                 from /usr/include/_G_config.h:24,

                 from /usr/include/libio.h:32,

                 from /usr/include/stdio.h:72,

                 from wmgeneral.c:42:

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/include/stddef.h:408:2: invalid preprocessing directive #qndef

In file included from /usr/include/wchar.h:48,

                 from /usr/include/gconv.h:28,

                 from /usr/include/_G_config.h:44,

                 from /usr/include/libio.h:32,

                 from /usr/include/stdio.h:72,

                 from wmgeneral.c:42:

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/include/stddef.h:408:2: invalid preprocessing directive #qndef

In file included from /usr/include/gconv.h:31,

                 from /usr/include/_G_config.h:44,

                 from /usr/include/libio.h:32,

                 from /usr/include/stdio.h:72,

                 from wmgeneral.c:42:

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/include/stddef.h:408:2: invalid preprocessing directive #qndef

In file included from /usr/include/string.h:33,

                 from wmgeneral.c:43:

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/include/stddef.h:408:2: invalid preprocessing directive #qndef

In file included from /usr/include/unistd.h:195,

                 from wmgeneral.c:44:

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/include/stddef.h:408:2: invalid preprocessing directive #qndef

In file included from /usr/X11R6/include/X11/Xlib.h:77,

                 from wmgeneral.c:48:

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/include/stddef.h:408:2: invalid preprocessing directive #qndef

make: *** [wmgeneral.o] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

In file included from /usr/include/bits/types.h:31,

                 from /usr/include/sys/types.h:31,

                 from /usr/X11R6/include/X11/Xlib.h:52,

                 from /usr/include/gtk-1.2/gdk/gdkprivate.h:31,

                 from /usr/include/gtk-1.2/gdk/gdkx.h:30,

                 from wmdiscotux.c:13:

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/include/stddef.h:408:2: invalid preprocessing directive #qndef

In file included from /usr/include/sys/types.h:147,

                 from /usr/X11R6/include/X11/Xlib.h:52,

                 from /usr/include/gtk-1.2/gdk/gdkprivate.h:31,

                 from /usr/include/gtk-1.2/gdk/gdkx.h:30,

                 from wmdiscotux.c:13:

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/include/stddef.h:408:2: invalid preprocessing directive #qndef

In file included from /usr/X11R6/include/X11/Xlib.h:77,

                 from /usr/include/gtk-1.2/gdk/gdkprivate.h:31,

                 from /usr/include/gtk-1.2/gdk/gdkx.h:30,

                 from wmdiscotux.c:13:

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/include/stddef.h:408:2: invalid preprocessing directive #qndef

In file included from /usr/include/stdlib.h:33,

                 from wmdiscotux.c:16:

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/include/stddef.h:408:2: invalid preprocessing directive #qndef

In file included from /usr/include/alloca.h:25,

                 from /usr/include/stdlib.h:578,

                 from wmdiscotux.c:16:

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/include/stddef.h:408:2: invalid preprocessing directive #qndef

In file included from /usr/include/stdio.h:34,

                 from wmdiscotux.c:17:

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/include/stddef.h:408:2: invalid preprocessing directive #qndef

In file included from /usr/include/_G_config.h:14,

                 from /usr/include/libio.h:32,

                 from /usr/include/stdio.h:72,

                 from wmdiscotux.c:17:

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/include/stddef.h:408:2: invalid preprocessing directive #qndef

In file included from /usr/include/wchar.h:48,

                 from /usr/include/_G_config.h:24,

                 from /usr/include/libio.h:32,

                 from /usr/include/stdio.h:72,

                 from wmdiscotux.c:17:

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/include/stddef.h:408:2: invalid preprocessing directive #qndef

In file included from /usr/include/wchar.h:48,

                 from /usr/include/gconv.h:28,

                 from /usr/include/_G_config.h:44,

                 from /usr/include/libio.h:32,

                 from /usr/include/stdio.h:72,

                 from wmdiscotux.c:17:

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/include/stddef.h:408:2: invalid preprocessing directive #qndef

In file included from /usr/include/gconv.h:31,

                 from /usr/include/_G_config.h:44,

                 from /usr/include/libio.h:32,

                 from /usr/include/stdio.h:72,

                 from wmdiscotux.c:17:

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/include/stddef.h:408:2: invalid preprocessing directive #qndef

wmdiscotux.c: In function `discotux_init':

wmdiscotux.c:469: warning: implicit declaration of function `memset'

make: *** [wmdiscotux.o] Error 1

!!! ERROR: media-plugins/xmms-wmdiscotux-1.3 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 31, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

----------

## badzio

flagi, najlepiej wynik

```
emerge info
```

?

----------

## galimedes

Jak dla mnie to nie jest sprawa flag ale coś nie tak jest z 

```
/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/include/stddef.h
```

Jeśli mógł byś zmienić w tym pliku w wierszu 408 

#qndef  na  #undef i bedzie działac ale inne pytanie czemu masz tam błąd   :Question: 

Inne rozwiązanie przekompiluj gcc jeszcze raz.

Pozdro  :Wink: 

----------

## aqwerty

 *badzio wrote:*   

> flagi, najlepiej wynik
> 
> ```
> emerge info
> ```
> ...

 

Portage 2.0.51-r2 (default-x86-2004.0, gcc-3.3.4, glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1, 2.4.26-gentoo-r9 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.4.26-gentoo-r9 i686 AMD Duron(tm) Processor

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r5

Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r1

Binutils: sys-devel/binutils-2.14.90.0.8-r1

Headers:  sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.4.21-r1

Libtools: sys-devel/libtool-1.5.2-r5

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-Os -march=athlon -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER=""

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon -pipe -s"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs ccache distlocks sandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aalib alsa apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr clamav crypt cups divx4linux dvd dvdr dvdread encode esd f77 foomaticdb gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk gtk2 imlib jabber java jpeg kde libg++ libwww mad matroska matrox mikmod mng motif mozilla moznoxft mozsvg mpeg ncurses network nlsogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline sdl slang spell ssl svg svga tcpd theora tiff truetype usb vorbis wmf x86 xft xml2 xmms xprint xv xvid zlib linguas_pl"

Co do

Jak dla mnie to nie jest sprawa flag ale coś nie tak jest z

Code:

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/include/stddef.h

Jeśli mógł byś zmienić w tym pliku w wierszu 408

#qndef na #undef i bedzie działac ale inne pytanie czemu masz tam błąd Question

Inne rozwiązanie przekompiluj gcc jeszcze raz.

Pozdro 

spróbuje jeszcze raz z gcc

zobaczymy co to da

Pozdrowionka

Luk

----------

## ketjow

 *galimedes wrote:*   

> Jak dla mnie to nie jest sprawa flag ale coś nie tak jest z 
> 
> ```
> /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/include/stddef.h
> ```
> ...

 Jak moze skompilowac gcc jeszcze raz, jezeli nie moze niczego kompilowac?  :Smile: 

ale faktycznie dziwny ten blad w stddef.h jest. Popraw go, bo cos tu smierdzi. Grzebales cos w tym pliku? :>

----------

## galimedes

 *ketjow wrote:*   

>  *galimedes wrote:*   Jak dla mnie to nie jest sprawa flag ale coś nie tak jest z 
> 
> ```
> /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/include/stddef.h
> ```
> ...

 

Hehe faktycznie palłem głupote ale chodziło mi o gcc z paczki   :Smile: 

----------

## aqwerty

No panowie to się jeszcze bardziej zdziwiłem, wyłączyłem kompa, przespałem się, a rano już było wszystko OK

Dziwne, ale działa i o nic się nie pluje

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Strus

 *aqwerty wrote:*   

> No panowie to się jeszcze bardziej zdziwiłem, wyłączyłem kompa, przespałem się, a rano już było wszystko OK
> 
> Dziwne, ale działa i o nic się nie pluje

 

Proponuję sprawdzić dysk, albo pamięć, może coś nawala. Poza kompilacją jeszcze coś nawalało ?

----------

## aqwerty

 *Strus wrote:*   

>  *aqwerty wrote:*   No panowie to się jeszcze bardziej zdziwiłem, wyłączyłem kompa, przespałem się, a rano już było wszystko OK
> 
> Dziwne, ale działa i o nic się nie pluje 
> 
> Proponuję sprawdzić dysk, albo pamięć, może coś nawala. Poza kompilacją jeszcze coś nawalało ?

 

Wszystko jest OK

Nie mam żadnych innych problemów

----------

